# Calling out for ammo tech!!!!



## mysteriousmind (12 Mar 2008)

I know, I have made a search and well...the result returned old thread...

so basically..are there any Ammo tech around that could talk to me about this trade, I'm considering transferring into the regs under that trade since its a "red" trade....thanks!!!


----------



## Yrys (12 Mar 2008)

mysteriousmind said:
			
		

> I'm considering transferring into the regs under that trade since its a "red" trade....



Civy question : What is a red trade ?


----------



## dwalter (13 Mar 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Civy question : What is a red trade ?



A trade that is really hurting for personnel.


----------



## CBshadow (9 Apr 2008)

red trade = "hot job" when looking under the forces website.  My recruiter told me this gives you priority when enrolling through the applicational process and that you'll generally be sent to bmq faster.


----------



## Ammo (9 Apr 2008)

Check out this topic:Anyone here an Ammo Tech  (http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/1401.0/all.html).
It has lots of info.Let me know if you need to know more
Cheers


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Apr 2008)

There ya go. No need to continue this one and split the info.

Locked

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

